# The Engineering Handook



## Brian (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone used these?

_The Engineering Handbook, Second Edition_

_Richard C. Dorf_

_The Civil Engineering Handbook, Second Edition_

_Wai-Fah Chen_

_J. Y. Richard Liew _

I have access to a lot of CRC press books, through ENGnetBASE. All are PDF format, but was wondering if would be worth taking this to the exam.

Thanks for any input.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Brian said:


> Has anyone used these?
> _The Engineering Handbook, Second Edition_
> 
> _Richard C. Dorf_
> ...


Brian --

As you are putting references together, you will find that you have A LOT of overlapping information. My recommendation, since those books are in pdf format, would be to print out those pages that find helpful in solving problems (e.g. charts, tables, factors, etc.). You will find that putting together your 'own' compendium of material will work wonders for your organization.

Best of luck in preparations.

JR


----------



## Brian (Jan 18, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Brian --
> As you are putting references together, you will find that you have A LOT of overlapping information. My recommendation, since those books are in pdf format, would be to print out those pages that find helpful in solving problems (e.g. charts, tables, factors, etc.). You will find that putting together your 'own' compendium of material will work wonders for your organization.
> 
> Best of luck in preparations.
> ...


That is basically what I am doing. I have a ton of stuff downloaded and printed, but have seen other "handbooks" and since these are free (my favorite four letter word besides BEER) I figured I get some input.

Thanks for the help.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

I would only add caution to how much material you bring to the exam. You don't want to be drowning in references - I found myself in that boat and did much better once I created my own reference folder by subject. At the same time, I encourage you to bind and organize what you think is appropriate.

Regards,

JR


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jan 20, 2007)

Would you be able to post any of your free access books..???


----------



## ferryg (Jan 21, 2007)

I took Chen's book with me. However...it is rather large and cumbersome...and I did not touch it once during the exam. I suggest maybe taking a look at it while you are studying to help prepare for topics you might struggle with. However, I don't know that it is necessary. BUT...if you can carry it...can't hurt to take it I suppose. I just don't think you will need to rely heavily on it.


----------

